# What is the BEST semi auto 20ga for doves and quail



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Lets go one step further. Best for under a $1000 and best for over a $1000. Looking to get a new auto and old age and Bursitis is calling for a 20 gauge. Give me your opinions. Looking for smooth cycling,easy to shoulder low to moderate recoil. Thanks Rusty


----------



## mawallace (Mar 26, 2010)

Personally I am sold on the winchester sx3 i have both a 20 and a 12. i found the 20 new for about 800. The sx3 is really light and i dont think it has much recoil. My brother is a beretta guy he just got a new 20 for about 1200. its all personal preference go shoot some and pick the one that fits you.


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

Benelli montefeltro..... done.


----------



## hunterb1020 (Oct 7, 2009)

2nd the montefeltro


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

I got my Cajun Bebe an older 20ga 1100 last year..I had forgot just how sweet and dependable they are. Ejects anything ya feed it


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have the ablity to buy a 1100 20ga LTW for around $400 in mint conditon. That should be a good buy.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Do it. Awesome gun.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Probably no other shotgun in the world fits most people as well as a Remington 1100 does.

TH


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I'll go x3 on the Montefeltro. I got one in 20 and 12. Think about one more thing, cleaning the gun. I got rid of all my 1100s and went to Benelli because the gas operated guns get too dirty and have too many moving parts. Only part moving in the Benelli is the bolt and super easy to clean.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

x4 on the montefeltro.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Whichever one fits you. If it doesn't fit, it really doesn't matter what it is.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

rusty2009 said:


> I have the ablity to buy a 1100 20ga LTW for around $400 in mint conditon. That should be a good buy.


I'll take it if you dont.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I just pulled the tigger on the 1100 will pick it up in a couple of weeks. Think I will also get the montefeltro in the near future.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

You made a good deal on the 1100 LTW, I had one of those and it is a sweet little gun. Now go to Brileys and get the Trap Dude recoil pad for it and the little lady will love you for it.


----------



## Bledsinger (Oct 7, 2006)

Beretta AL391 Urika 2 X-TRA GRAIN


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Rusty you need a benelli m2 20 ga. Because we have shot so many birds together and i also have one, i hope that is not your brothers gun you are getting? Tell your lady MONGO said hi. AM hope the dove show up and the dog can get a few. later your old buddy!


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Forgot, my sbe2 and m2 are camo. Remember in the marsh when we watched our guns rust as we were hunting? And the time you grade3 browning was scratched on you strap, the camo finish is great if you need it, just a idea.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

The Tealman hath Cometh...........Montefeltro.........Tealman........


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Whats up daddy? as long as its a benelli its going to kick ars. hope yall do good in the am.


----------



## LHandler (Aug 22, 2011)

I put 8000 rounds trough a Beretta 20 ga last year in Argentina and fell in love with the gun. Took the abuse and was enjoyable to shoot. Benelli makes a great gun too, I think Benelli and Beretta are made by the same company, not sure? These were the only autos they would use down there, said 1100s wouldn't make a week. I grew up with a 20g 1100 and killed a lot with it, but I don't think it can hold up like the other two.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I was ****** when I scratched the grade three browning LOL. I will buy one of the winchester 101 xtr 20ga again one day. There is a guy in Austin that has one for sale. That was the sweetest o/u I have every shot. Great quail gun and killed alot of doves too.


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

You know my 101 pg 20ga is my fav gun, killed a lots of birds with casey. Thanks for helping me take care of the old boy (donuts) haha.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Remington just so dependable it scares me. No telling how many shells I have shot through that thing. Had a bunch of remington heavy dove loads that went under during Ike. Turned to solid rust. Put em on a buffing wheel and knocked off most of the rust and shot about 8 boxes and she never missed a beat. Rust coming out of that gun everywhere from the barrel to the action but she never missed a beat..


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

REmington 1100 is just like a yamaha dirt bike. Roll it to the edge of the Grand Canyon, kick it off, climb down to the bottom, and drive it out.

Bullet proof, and as said above, fits almost everyone.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Jammer, the 1100 and 11/87 are pretty good. But... if you shoot em a lot, you will need, extra O-rings for the gas seal, and an extra firing pin.

If you shoot great volumes, a can of Powder Blast is needed, a case of it is required if you shoot Mexican shells on a hot dove hunt. Clean it in the morning and the evening, or it WILL become a single shot. BTDT.

The Benelli 20 is awesome though - shot thousands of round in Argentina, not one issue, other than getting it so hot, and my thumb is too fat to push shells in the mag, had to whittle a plug to load with, almost lost my thumbnail. Little hint though, scrap the stock recoil pad, put a soft Limbsaver on it.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Beretta 390 is a great gun if you can find them, they usually sale for about 650 bucks. The 390 20 gauge can be had but they aren't very many of them and you can expect to spend almost 1,000 bucks. That being said my 12 Gauge has such light recoil I couldn't see spending the money on the 20. I added the Beretta gel recoil pad but it really wasn't necessary. 

Only knock I have ever seen on the gun is it doesn't hold up well to duck blind conditions. The 390 has no issues cycling light dove and skeet loads. The 390 is also super easy to maintain and clean. No o-rings or anything to mess with or keep track of.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Marshman

Yes sir I have heard of the O ring breaking. Mine did once and I took a piece of hay twine from the field I was in and wrapped it where the O ring goes and kept on shooting. I began to carry an extra O ring after that but have never needed it. One O ring after unknown number of cases of shells. Thats pretty good I think.


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Browning Silver Hunter- SemiAuto.. 1100 user for ever, and even model 11 and A5s.. new Browning I got, is just sweet.. 700.00


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Well I bought the Benelli Montefeltro. Tealman has convinced me the Benelli is the best semi-auto on the market. Being that old Tealman and I have shot more doves , ducks and quail together than most people. I thought he was a pretty reliable source. Thanks Buzz it is one beautiful gun. I bought it at Marburger's. They where $200 cheaper than anybody else and had it instock. Walked in and walked out in 20 mins. It was the best gun buying experience I have every had at a retail store. Here are some so-so pictures, enjoy. Again Thanks. Everybodies input was every helpful. Thanks Rusty


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

*more pictures*

more pictures


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

That' oil on the wood not knick LOL


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> The Benelli 20 is awesome though - shot thousands of round in Argentina, not one issue, other than getting it so hot, and my thumb is too fat to push shells in the mag,


I had an M-90 bolt disintegrate on me after a total of 2,000 round so ros. Benelli blamed it on a bad mold but it still blew up. My buddy has a mark on his belly where part of it hit him.

Pretty gun..you did good.

TH

Still like Benelli but just like any gun they'll fail eventually.


----------



## Chris-Chris (Feb 10, 2007)

x 5 montefeltro

Love mine....


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

What happened to the 1100 for $400. It still around ?


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

my brother is keeping it. no longer for sale


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

Great choice. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

X100 on the montefeltro! Thats a real beauty you got there!!


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Rusty great wood, that what she said. Hope to shoot my benelli 28ga in shiner next weekend. See ya there.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Good choice there Rusty. T-Man, I'll have my 20 ga in the duck blind this weekend.
Rusty, you can buy the end cap with a sling swivel if you want to mount a sling on your Monte.........I just put one on mine.


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

daddy i will be shooting my m2 20ga at the teal also, do not laugh when all the 12ga guys say they were cold. only and excuse. good luck see ya after the hunt at the lodge.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Daddy when I go duck hunting I use my old beater 11-87 12ga. The monte is to new to get in the blind. LOL if old tealman takes me hunting sometime maybe I will get to meet you.


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

I shot the Benelli Montofeltro(?) opening weekend and did not like it. Beautiful gun but was surprised by the recoil. I thought the inertia driven guns had less recoil. I was shooting winchester 7 1/2 1 oz 12 ga. It was no different than my Remington 1100 12 ga. If all you are paying for is the ease of cleaning on the Benelli, it is not worth it. Save your money! I have retired the Rem. and been shooting a 20 O/U Yildez and cannot hit anything with it and I am a good shot. I have fired the 20ga Yildez for the last time. My bro and I went in half on the Win SX3 12 ga compsite. Looking forward to trying it out! When I want to really hit the doves hard I bring out the Winchester Select Energy Trap 12ga with 30in barrels. It hits the doves hard!


----------



## Loudguyfishing (May 14, 2010)

longhorns13 said:


> I shot the Benelli Montofeltro(?) opening weekend and did not like it. Beautiful gun but was surprised by the recoil. I thought the inertia driven guns had less recoil. I was shooting winchester 7 1/2 1 oz 12 ga. It was no different than my Remington 1100 12 ga. If all you are paying for is the ease of cleaning on the Benelli, it is not worth it. Save your money! I have retired the Rem. and been shooting a 20 O/U Yildez and cannot hit anything with it and I am a good shot. I have fired the 20ga Yildez for the last time. My bro and I went in half on the Win SX3 12 ga compsite. Looking forward to trying it out! When I want to really hit the doves hard I bring out the Winchester Select Energy Trap 12ga with 30in barrels. It hits the doves hard!


 I'm pretty sure that is blasphemy to have the words Yildez and Benelli in the same paragraph. It has nothing to do with the gun sir, only the shooter.


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

Loudguyfishing said:


> I'm pretty sure that is blasphemy to have the words Yildez and Benelli in the same paragraph. It has nothing to do with the gun sir, only the shooter.


You are correct sir.... took the words right out of my mouth; Have shot Both guns spoke of and destroyed birds out to 30 yds. with #8 20gauge!


----------



## CoveredUp (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm surprised the Benelli Super-Sport didn't get more love. I've never shot it, but I shouldered it in Cabela's about 27 times. Sure looks like a perfect Dove/Quail gun.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Longhorn, the first thing I do with any new gun is remove the piece of s*** recoil pad that comes with them. Take it to a good gunsmith, Briley's or Feland and have a very soft recoil pad put on it. The recoil is extremely light with my 12 and 20.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

gas guns have less recoil than the inertia system.
the 1100 has been one of the softest shooting auto-loaders for 50yrs.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Rusty my 20 ga Monte performed flawlessly this morning....Teal dropped like a rock.......


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

That's good to hear. were there a lot of birds? I haven't been in years. I do love shooting those little f16's. I will have to go again soon.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Lots of birds in the air this morning. Saw Tealman too......


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Good deal. Hope running in to tealman did ruin your day lol


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

rusty the birds were thick and even you could of hit a few, lol. the best is watching 3 guys shoot at a teal with the 12ga and hit it after ## of shots. the next teal comes in and i fold it with one shot from the benelli 20ga and smile. MONGO did great but was a little stiff in the pm. see ya in shiner.


----------

